# I feel like I'm not a very good book



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

everytime I see the two stars under my name. I feel like I haven't gotten very good reviews.

Melissa


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Crack me up.  Trust me, there's a few here with five stars and they don't always get good reviews.  LOL.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

rofl.  I'm sure you'd make an excellent book, Mel.  You know most of us don't judge a book by its cover.  Or an author by their stars.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If you were a book I would so read your Mel!....wait...that sounded wrong.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

What?!?? You mean one star isn't the highest rating, and five stars the lowest


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That's why we're all striving for something in the middle, WC.  A good solid 3, perhaps.  Nothing wrong with 3.  It's a goal.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you kidding me, I am just happy I finally reached 50 posts & am not Dr. Suess anymore.......felt like a slacker. 
But you're right, 3 stars is a good goal.........how many posts is that??!! 
kjn


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think its 250 posts.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, it's good to have something to strive for.........It'll take me _forever!_
kjn


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I think its 250 posts.


If you're really curious...http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,325.msg16793.html#msg16793


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

meljackson said:


> everytime I see the two stars under my name. I feel like I haven't gotten very good reviews.
> 
> Melissa





Vegas_Asian said:


> If you were a book I would so read your Mel!....wait...that sounded wrong.


Do you come in braille?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> Do you come in braille?


I considered that joke four hours ago... and dismissed it as tacky. And when _I_ deem a joke as tacky....


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

So I decided to take your place for once.   Of course the "tacky" comment can be taken a couple of different ways as well.  Oh wait was that tacky as well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

...it means I still have some vestige of sober.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

thejackylking said:


> So I decided to take your place for once.


Feels good, doesn't it?  All Jimmy and shiny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

And sticky?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess we should stop mauling this poor girl and quit hijacking her thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I guess we should stop mauling this poor girl and quit hijacking her thread.


... but you guys are so good at it!!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> ... but you guys are so good at it!!


Mauling or hijacking? never know you could be next!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I guess we should stop mauling this poor girl and quit hijacking her thread.


Of course, I think I see why she only has two stars. She could jump in here and either vigorously defend herself, or at least call y'all names. lol, that'll get the post count up. Come on Melissa! Raise that reply count! Start making pop-culture reference jokes. We're all behind you on this one.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> We're all behind you on this one.


Jim? thejackylking? 
*waiting for a tacky response*


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Jim? thejackylking?
> *waiting for a tacky response*


That's ok I'll just stay back here keep quiet and enjoy the view.


----------

